# Commercial deemed too controversial to show in most places



## ADF (Nov 13, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CC8jAd84VyQ

A commercial that shows China as being the next world leader, with America a fallen nation that works for them.

What are your thoughts?


----------



## Aeturnus (Nov 13, 2010)

Yeah, that sounds about right. If that doesn't wake people up, nothing will.


----------



## mystery_penguin (Nov 13, 2010)

My thoughts are that you're late.
I don't exactly see why it's controversial though, we owe China a crap-load of money as is, and we do need to act now.


----------



## zallens177 (Nov 13, 2010)

This fate is entirely possible in my mind.  Our gov't is driving us right down the shitter and most the people in it could care less, because my generation will be the ones dealing with it.  Its, for lack of a better word, poopy.


----------



## ADF (Nov 13, 2010)

mystery_penguin said:


> My thoughts are that you're late.



Yeah, the video is three weeks old, I only learned about it recently.

This commercial came out before the feds latest QE measure, printing an extra $600 billion to "stimulate the economy".

What's amazing is America accused China of being currency manipulators in the last G20, yet look at what they are doing.


----------



## Xenke (Nov 13, 2010)

Wasn't this already on FAF?

Granted, in a different section.


----------



## ADF (Nov 13, 2010)

Xenke said:


> Wasn't this already on FAF?
> 
> Granted, in a different section.


 
If it was I'd like a link to it. I wouldn't have made a new thread if I was aware of a existing one.


----------



## Smelge (Nov 13, 2010)

This just feels like another standard anti-Obama campaign with added "OMG CHINESE". That's it.


----------



## Vo (Nov 13, 2010)

People are afraid of the truth.


----------



## mystery_penguin (Nov 13, 2010)

ADF said:


> If it was I'd like a link to it. I wouldn't have made a new thread if I was aware of a existing one.


 It was, only in the rants/rave section.
Let me try to dig up the link


----------



## SirRob (Nov 13, 2010)

Oh no, not China! _NOT CHINA!_


----------



## Fenrari (Nov 13, 2010)

I find it hilarious  Not so much that it was a deliberate stab against American policies but because it's probably going to happen in 20 years if the world doesn't end in 2012


----------



## rainingdarkness (Nov 13, 2010)

Didn't Gatode just post this a week or so ago?...


----------



## Willow (Nov 13, 2010)

That commercial is false, we're actually going to become one with Mother Russia. 


rainingdarkness said:


> Didn't Gatode just post this a week or so ago?...


 Yea, probably.


----------



## Xenke (Nov 13, 2010)

Willow said:


> That commercial is false, we're actually going to become one with Mother Russia.
> 
> Yea, probably.


 
You'll make a fine babushka woman, Willow.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Nov 13, 2010)

Wouldn't surprise me if it did happen.

Tho other nations might fight over US land since we owe the whole world money basically.

So it might be split up and divided upon many nations.


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Nov 13, 2010)

We should start charging other nations for "policing" the world. 

Let the flaming of that statement begin.


----------



## Xenke (Nov 13, 2010)

Cyanide_tiger said:


> We should start charging other nations for "policing" the world.
> 
> Let the flaming of that statement begin.


 
Privatizing the police is never a good idea! D:


----------



## Zerig (Nov 13, 2010)

If I was Amurka in 20 years I wouldn't be caught dead working for those swamprats.

(I can say swamprats right?)


----------



## NA3LKER (Nov 14, 2010)

thats gonna happen. like the commercial said, the greeks, then the romans, then the british. i bet they never thought thier empire was going to fall, but it did


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Nov 14, 2010)

NA3LKER said:


> thats gonna happen. like the commercial said, the greeks, then the romans, then the british. i bet they never thought thier empire was going to fall, but it did


 
Just goes to show history does repeat itself.


----------



## Smelge (Nov 14, 2010)

Xenke said:


> You'll make a fine babushka woman, Willow.


 
What? Cut her in half, and there's an even smaller Willow inside?


----------



## jcfynx (Nov 14, 2010)

China is not so much going to dominate the world in twenty years because of American tax-and-spend policies, but because you roundeyes are just so gosh-darned lazy and entitled.

There is nothing in my whole life I have found more appalling than spending one year in American university.

In America, students complain that they have work to do.

In Far Country, students complain that their work is not enough to prepare them to be more competitive than their peers.


----------



## Jax (Nov 14, 2010)

It is a valid interpretation. Do not see that as evil intent. Indeed, a quick walk down any store isle reminds us who is building tomorrows world. That said, China is in the strange position of now being linked to our own purchasing ability. China by 2020 will probably have little resemblance to the old hard line communist nation of the past. Hell by then, we might be more like the Greeks. They have not had a good economic run of late have they. Meanwhile, a good many Chinese products ending up on European store shelves arrive after a trip through the USA. Are we competitors or partners?

Does this add imply we will be more like China...or they will become more like we were?

Do you think the interpretation of our current confused approach to the economy is working? Both Bush and Obama tried the bail out and stimulus plan...but extending unemployment does not seem to be the key to a strong economy.


----------



## Lobar (Nov 14, 2010)

I kinda see America becoming more like Dubai.  Trying to fix the budget out of gutting education every year (like we have been since Reagan) has left us with a huge pool of unskilled labor that will probably end up working for China, but individual cities of enormous wealth will survive.


----------



## Atona (Nov 14, 2010)

Zerig said:


> If I was Amurka in 20 years I wouldn't be caught dead working for those swamprats.
> 
> (I can say swamprats right?)


 
Avatar compliments this post perfectly.


gee this commercial isn't offensive as shit to EVERYBODY EVER. I can kind of see why this was censored. I'd stand up for its right to spread its message, but to be honest, it's not good enough or worth the effort. If it had a little more substance than "LOOK AT THESE EVIL CHINESE PEOPLE LAUGHING AT OUR COUNTRY AS THEY OWN US LIKE ANIMALS" then maybe it'd be worth defending.


----------



## Otto042 (Nov 16, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ycdiCL5ZOP8&feature=related

I like this version more.  Paints a much clearer picture.  If you still think your vote counts in this "two party" system, then there isn't much you can do to help change the direction of the country.


----------



## Lobar (Nov 16, 2010)

Otto042 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ycdiCL5ZOP8&feature=related
> 
> I like this version more.  Paints a much clearer picture.  If you still think your vote counts in this "two party" system, then there isn't much you can do to help change the direction of the country.


 
That version is much much more accurate, but if you think _not voting_ is the best thing you can do you're pretty much a dolt.


----------

